# keyboard problem - dell inspiron 4150



## mikesal3731 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi group- I have an annoying problem with my keyboard that started about a month ago where certain keystrokes on my keyboard will not work. It is always a different set of keys, right now the "2" "w" "s" & "x" do not work. I used to literally shake my laptop and the inoperative keys would start to work again. Since it is a different set of keys that becomes inoperative, I'm thinking maybe I have a virus, on the other hand, fixing the problem by shaking my laptop woould seem to indicate a mechanical (hardware) problem with my keyboard. I would like to start by testing my keyboard. I've read other threads that say to use a boot disk to test the keyboard. Right now I am traveling and have do not have a boot disk.

So my question is this: is there a way to test my keyboard without a boot disk? Any comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! Mike


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this program http://www.passmark.com/products/keytest.htm


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome to tsf
did you happen to spill anything on the keyboard?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

> certain keystrokes on my keyboard will not work. It is always a different set of keys


I've seen this a few times in similar Dells. You will probably find this is due to the keyboard connector(4) not pressing the ribbon(3) properly to maintain full contact with the interface connector. (it's a plastic connector, with the heat and stress it fails, IMO).

You can test this by removing the screws and lifting the keyboard free of the case, then plug in the power adapter and power on-if the keys work now it's because the stress has been removed from the connector(4).

 


> Replacing the Keyboard
> NOTICE: Do not pull on the keyboard flex and track stick cables.
> 9. Pull up on the *keyboard connector* to disconnect it from the *interface connector* on the system board.
> 1 boss support (5)
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------
If this unit is under warranty, get a new keyboard and it will work for awhile-though the problem will likely happen again fairly soon.

If you have no warranty you have a couple of options:
-Buy another keyboard, but expect it will happen again. 
-Buy an external keypad. (there are some travel roll up models that are quite flat).
-You can put a piece of scotch tape on the *back* of the ribbon end to shim it, as to push the contacts against the interface connection. (test it, may need 2 layers)

-----------------------------------
You can click the image above to go to Dell page for instructions on how to remove the keyboard.
.


----------



## mikesal3731 (Jul 22, 2005)

*thank you stu_computer*

stu-

your advice sounds right on! i actually did buy a new keyboard and when i plugged it into the interface connector it was even worse so i figured i bought a bad keyboard, but i do remember that different keys would intermittantly work while i jiggled it around (i didn't have it screwed in yet) so that would agree with your view that the keyboard connector was not pressing the ribbon properly. i ended up putting my old keyboard back in and it was fine for about a week. when i get home from my trip, i will open the keyboard back up and follow your detailed intructions and see if i can fix it. thanks again stu!! Mike


----------

